# 2012 ltx 1040 cuts off when I take my foot off the break



## Donald Benton (Oct 19, 2020)

2012 LTX 1040 shuts off when I take my foot off the break


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a quick check of the seat safety switch is in order. An inexpensive place to start looking.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a John Deere mower that will shut off if the brake is set, and I try to go. It might be a malfunctioning brake safety switch??


----------



## Donald Benton (Oct 19, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a quick check of the seat safety switch is in order. An inexpensive place to start looking.


Thanks, got it


----------



## Donald Benton (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks,got it


----------

